# HP Pavilion T000 [Encendido]



## Jose Juanito (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola compañeros bueno aqui exponiendoles el problema, me trajeron una Hp Pavilion T000 es de escritorio y el problema que tenia era la fuente de poder que estaba quemada ya no funcionaba, cambie la fuente de poder pero ahora lo que pasa es lo siguiente cuando tengo conectada ya la fuente a la tarjeta madre enciende la pc y tras pasar 3 o 5 segundos se apaga y y si la quiero volver a encender no lo hace tengo que apagar la fuente de poder o el regulador al que esta conectada y volver a encender para que encienda la pc y tras pasar los 3 o 4 segundos se apaga y asi, que creen que este pasando, andaran mal los cables de encendido? 

un dato ya desconecte todo, primero empeze por las memorias, luego los dispotivitos(HD,CD-ROM etc,) y asi hasta dejar solo la placa y la fuente de poder


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 9, 2009)

se apaga sin ningun pitido ni nada?, revisa que no haga tierra y que la fuente que comprastes tenga = o mayores watts 

saludos


----------



## Jose Juanito (Feb 9, 2009)

sip no hace ningun pitido ni nada, simpelemente enciende, al igual que la fuente enciende el ventilador, y una de las veces tambien el ventilador del procesador encendia( despues lo desconecte para ver si eso era pero no) y la fuente es de mayor voltaje que la que tenia


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 9, 2009)

osea mayor wattaje osea me dices que se apaga y queda los ventiladores funcionando? a  y tu fuente es generica ?

pd: y revisa que este bien conectados y que no tengas problemas a tierra


----------



## Jose Juanito (Feb 9, 2009)

la fuente es de 450 y los ventiladores funcionan cuando esta encendia, osea los 3 0 5 segundos que enciende, el led de encendido igual por ese periodo queda encendido y despues se apaga todo, la fuente es marca es OKIA [¿?] y no tengo problemas de tierra


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 9, 2009)

prueba con otraa fuente puede que tenga problemas


----------



## brawnex (Feb 9, 2009)

revisa que la fuente sea de las mismas especificaciones


----------

